# Getting the cap badge in?!



## jarude87 (2 Feb 2008)

Stupid question, I know, but I searched and couldn't find it.

I just got my initial kit issue and I'm trying to fit my cornflake into the beret. Am I supposed to make a hole in the stitching and force it in there? I don't want to mess up my new beret or get smoked, so any help is appreciated!


----------



## Franko (2 Feb 2008)

If you look carefully at the backer where the badge goes there is a small rectangle stitched in with an even smaller one inside it. 

At the top of the inner rectangle make a small horizontal slice in the beret in the felt on the cardboard backer.

Be careful not to go through the cardboard.

Go slow and check the size as you go. Slide the hat badge in and make sure it fits properly. There should be a 1/4 " gap between the bottom of the badge and the top of the brim band.

Regards


----------



## benny88 (3 Feb 2008)

Recce By Death said:
			
		

> make a small horizontal slice



  An exacto knife works best, I wouldn't try it with scissors or a knife.


----------



## George Wallace (3 Feb 2008)

This isn't "Brain Surgery".  A Sharp knive and some care will do.  

Take you hatbadge and place it in position and mark the spot you want to make the cut.  (Where the 'keeper'/prong is bent.)

If the prong is going to be too long, you may have to cut off the little round portion at the bottom.

With a sharp knife, exacto knife, whatever you want to use, cut a slot in the felt and then through the leather backing.

Push you badge's prong through slowly and then work it slowly into the little leather "Pocket" that is just the right width as the prong, on the inside of the beret.  

This will keep it from falling out and make it harder for "Hatbadge Collectors" to steal it.  

Never leave your beret on a hat rack in the cloak room or laying about anywhere.  Always stick it in your pocket when not wearing it.


----------

